

Metcalfe's Law is Wrong - rfreytag
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/networks/metcalfes-law-is-wrong

======
dandrews
Chalk up another one, Bob.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Metcalfe#Incorrect_pred...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Metcalfe#Incorrect_predictions)

